# Got new Pit Pup.



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Blue brindle @ 9 weeks old.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

how much


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice dog. i want one now.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

shouldve came to me my man.nice dog tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey what do you guys thinnk about the banning of pitbulls? We are getting close to it in Canada, and I always hear rumbles of it on american news.

DB


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> shouldve came to me my man.nice dog tho
> [snapback]901777[/snapback]​


Thanks, 850.00 and worth every penny!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey what do you guys thinnk about the banning of pitbulls? We are getting close to it in Canada, and I always hear rumbles of it on american news.
> 
> DB
> [snapback]901779[/snapback]​


I think they should be banned! J/K the bad owners should be banned!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

timmy said:


> pittbull breeder said:
> 
> 
> > shouldve came to me my man.nice dog tho
> ...


damn mine are only 500 check them out in my thread.Think I should raise my prices


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pup, name him yet?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > pittbull breeder said:
> ...


Where is the thread?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pamonster said:


> nice pup, name him yet?
> [snapback]901783[/snapback]​


patches is his name. He has a Patch of brown without the blue going through it!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

pitbulls welcome to the yard


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> pitbulls welcome to the yard
> [snapback]901787[/snapback]​


What is that. Send me a link!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

lol look right below this one


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> lol look right below this one
> [snapback]901800[/snapback]​


I have no clue what you are taling about


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

right below this topic is mine


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years







.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aww cute!!!!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I detect a pit-hater. A person created through the documentation of pit-bull attacks, although they are much less frequent than most more-commonly found dogs.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^







keep denying the facts

nice killa u got there


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Filo, please, just go here.

Everyone, please read up on this site.

www.realpitbull.com


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you obviously know absolutely nothing about these dogs.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil pup you got there.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general, see filo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one *and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general*, see filo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like THe 2 un-named Jackasses that posted :nod:

nice Dog BTW :laugh:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, he'll just turn on you !! Jackass


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one *and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general*, see filo
> ...


lmao good one


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general, see filo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao














I look at stastics sorry


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Filo said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general, see filo
> ...


You have to look at the actual stastics not just

the ones you make up.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I wouldnt have put this link up, but since I am being called a liar by some troll









http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c...BAG0C7H3811.DTL


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> I wouldnt have put this link up, but since I am being called a liar by some troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your still a liar,spammer.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually after being attacked by a pit bull I find it difficult to have any love for them. They is just no purpose whatsoever for them.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Actually after being attacked by a pit bull I find it difficult to have any love for them. They is just no purpose whatsoever for them.
> [snapback]902485[/snapback]​


You were never attacked.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

ive been attacked by 2 dogs, a lab and a golden retriever. does that me hate those breeds... no. ive been in a couple of fights with people of different race than me... does that make me hate all other races different than mine... absolutley not. pretty much everything filo ever posts is wortless and the othre dousche probably has never even been around a pit. all they hear is waht they see on the news. it is true in most cases that when a pit does attack they do more damage than most other dogs, and that is where much of the "bad rap" comes from. but as far as statistics go filo, they can be molested to support what ever side you want. but the bottom line is bad owners + any dog = dangerous animal.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt have put this link up, but since I am being called a liar by some troll
> ...


Nice link Filo!
After reading the article, I was somewhat surprised to see 
that it WASN'T written by Michael Moore however.








later
Eric.
Nice puppy BTW.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet little pup!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

your puppy is decent looking. congrats


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

one of my friends just got attacked by a pit...it tryed to bit the kids so she jump on and wrestled it off and it bit her hands...than the kids told it to go to its cage and it did lol. I still like them tho


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

nice pit bro, for that price did you get papers on him? im out in so cali alot of breeders picked one up from a local breeder in compton for a friend of mine but im looking now for one for myself red nose pup fawn or a bluenose that is grey on the the body those are hot out here


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i have mixed feelings on the subject.....in my mind pitbulls are no different then german sheppards, dobermans, ect. when it comes to tempermant...... Its basicly if there is a bad owner then the result is a bad dog. really that is how it is for any breed. The thing with those certain types is they can be very protective. Just like germans and dobermans they can be wonnderful dogs, the thing is sometimes instincts and old age will take over and you got a mean little attacker. and since pitbulls can do a lot of damage the result with that is very fatal. im not trying to sh*t on pitbulls, in fact probably because they have been bred for fighting, the wrong people will buy them and train them to be protective, mean, what have you. when my mom was a kid her parents would, when they wanted a dog, usually go get retired german police dogs. mostly drug sniffers i believe. anyways a lot of the dogs were great but a lot of them also turned on the family for no apperant reason. the reason im saying this is because again i strongly feel pitbulls can be the same way. they were bred for the tempermant they have. not every pitbull is like this i konw they can be great dogs. i think they are very sharp and nice looking dogs...... i my \self would never own one just to be on the safe side. but once again nice lookin pup.


----------



## skelebonez (Feb 3, 2004)

Pitbull puppy=cute

adult is another story. a few months ago my neighbor was being attacked by a pitbull in my front yard, i heard the scream and ran outside when i seen the dog on top of the 8 year old who never hurt a fly. i managed to get the dog off of him, but he was f*cking biting ME NOW! i took a nice deep bite to the forearm and shoulder before getting the pit off of me. (those damn dogs can take a punch) i got 11 stitches in my forearm and 26 on my shoulder. the little boy was not so lucky. he got an amazing 90+stitches to his FACE! and more to his hands arms and leg. i dont care what you say about not holding grudges, if women can hold a grudge against men for hitting them i can hold a grudge against these dogs for biting the sh*t out of me. its a matter of opinion what i say about them sure, and i dont care. it is not a matter of opinion on what this kid has to live with for the rest of his life.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry i am a little tired and my head is a little foggy but here are some facts. 
Out of i think 200 and some almost 300 breeds of dogs tested the pit bulls tested 4th heighest on the temperment test. Just slightly higher than a golden retriever. A series of test is done on numerous dogs in a breed. 
Dog agression, and human agression is 2 different things and cant be compared. When these dogs were becoming of the dog they are today they did fight other dogs. They were selected on "gameness" how well they performed in the pit. If the dog showed any human agression they were usually shot in the head on spot. Because they were family dogs, and they would be around the family, and kids they didnt want a people agressive dog. They also believed a dog who is more loyal to their family will be a better fighter. This is in relation with prey drive. (they fight to please owner, and would risk it's own life for the owner)
The biggest problem these days are bacck yard breeders (BYB). APBT are subject to inbreeding, ane ignorance. Changing the original standards and trying to be "hood cool" They breed for the WOW factor. Trust me i have been around! I have seen these practices since i was a kid. I have been to many pit fights growing up. Some ignorant people train their pits to be f*cking socially nuts. Feeding the APBT stray cats and dogs. Locking them up in the dark, not allowing their dog any social interaction with other people.

Seriously i could go on for hours about APBT. It is not the breeds fault for what has been happening in the past 20 years, but the unresonsable owners, and back yard breeders who practice this stuff. Go after them not the breed and leave the people who love their APBT and their dogs alone. To solve a problem you start at the heart of the problem. (Shitty owners and BYB)


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I named him patches, he is doing great and goes everywhere with me. I am going to socialize him till the cows come home. I let him interact with other dogs and people.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> It is not the breeds fault for what has been happening in the past 20 years, but the unresonsable owners, and back yard breeders who practice this stuff. Go after them not the breed and leave the people who love their APBT and their dogs alone. To solve a problem you start at the heart of the problem. (Shitty owners and BYB)
> [snapback]903554[/snapback]​


I am not sure where I stand on the whole pitbull issue, but I can tell you this....I agree with the Grinch 100% on the above statement! I get so sick and tired of the stupid idiot backyard breeders that are jacking with the breed just for the sake of a few dollars.

I am getting an Old English Mastiff puppy in about three more weeks, and you have the same problem with the OEM breed. Backyard breeders that see 10 puppies at 2000-2800 each (which adds up to 20-28,000 for one litter!!!) and that is all the motivation they need for punching out puppies as fast as they can.

No care as to who the pups go to, no application process, no recommendation checks, no vet checks, no certifications, no hip, elbow, or eye verifications.

The problem is not the dog, it IS the idiot breeders looking for a quick buck!

God, don't get me going on this!

By the way...BEAUTIFUL PUPPY! How playful is the puppy? What is there energy level like?

Jeffrey


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Papagorgio said:


> Actually after being attacked by a pit bull I find it difficult to have any love for them. They is just no purpose whatsoever for them.
> [snapback]902485[/snapback]​


Sounds like ignorance to me , putting all pit bulls in the same categorie.I got bit by a labrador once(familly dog)he left 4 holes in my hand.I dont hate every lab now!People like you are the kind of racist punk that pass judgment on one individual after a bad experience and put the rest of its kind in the same bag.
Ignorance=idiots for life.
Do some research before spitting nonsense.








By hte way real good lookin bluenose


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Yo, that might be a blue fawn w/brindle, but not a blue brindle. Nice looking dog tho. A blue brindle would consist of almost all blue with brindle streaks thru it.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > PEOPLE WHO HATE PITS , usually, well never have owned one and no nothing about thme and are just dicks in general, see filo
> ...


why dont you go look at statistics of how many people are attacked by dogs other than pits and get back to me, jerkoff.

you dont look at statistics, you listen to heresay and what people think they know about this poor beautiful misunderstood breed. statistics and firsthand experience are a far cry from each other. dont be ignorant.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


OMFG if you read the damn link I posted you would see that pitts lead the pack in dog bites and fatal bites. if anyone is ignorant, its YOU for not reading the statistics and turning a blind eye. Way to use pointless namecalling btw. I also have had many first time experiences so


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That was a biased link. You need to go to an actual statistics link. A link that is not trying to pleed a case. The reasons i have stated above is why APBT will attack. They are not breed for human agression, but it is now a byb practice(human agressive apbt). Just because you found a link that confirms your belief absolutely does not mean it is authentic, or true.

There is no breed of dog that should be illegal, outside of the wolfs, and dingos. Look at what they tried to do to piranha's in oregon due to ignorance.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

like what was mentioned above by another member pits are less people aggressive than other dogs. if you look at the history not some bullshit site flio posts(statistics can be made to take any side). pit bulls were indeed created and breed to fight other dogs. but what most dont know, during these "traditional" pit fights the owners were required to be in the ring with their dogs during the fight, so they could control their dog if it had an illegal "hold." today however, i have no idea how these fights take place. never been to one and never want to be at one. i wrote a 15pg. paper on pits for my english class last semester. i got the only A in the class. next time i go to my parents ill grab it and the works cited page and post some links to some unbiased factual sites.


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody get this guy poodle... with no teeth :rasp:


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> Blue brindle @ 9 weeks old.
> [snapback]901769[/snapback]​


got this cute little guy for 200 with papers solid blood line gave it to my friend as a present. looking to get myself one


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Pit Bulls have a worse rap b/c look at the people who own the dogs. I bet if you checked into the owners of every breed in the United States that there would be more irresponsible Pit Bull owners than any other breed. People just buy the dogs for their aggressiveness and don't socialize the dog properly. I'm not saying this is the case for every owner but is a reason that these dogs are more likely to attack than a dog that is cared for properly. It irritates me







that people buy these dogs when they don't know what goes into socializing these breeds. Most of the time I just think people don't care or are just too damn lazy to train the dog.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Since most people who cry anti-pit bull are going on opinion and a few bad experiences alone I am going to pull my own.

Dalmations are the most dangerous dog commonly found in family homes.

I am not joking either. I have owned Dalmations and been around them most of my life. My friend bred them for a while until he realized that they were too dangerous.

Unlike Pit Bulls, they are not dog-aggressive yet people friendly. Which pit bulls ARE (every day I go to work and watch my bosses Pit snuggle up next to completely random and stange people all day, as happy and non-aggressive as possibly imaginable). Dalmations are extremely unpredictable--Overly-protective of families, and for many people completely untrainable. I have watched them attack dogs, grown men, even small children.

They are the dogs of the movies people, the happy firefighters friend. Yet, they are so dangerous in my opinion that they need to be weeded out of available breeds to homes with children. I have never been intimidated by a pit bull. Yet a dalmation has actually bitten my throat in an attempt to kill me.

Every dog has a tick. In a national ranking pit bulls were ranked #96 out of 100 common breeds most likely to attack a human. I have seen perfectly friendly dogs bite people who touched them while they were eating. I have seen a dog bite a child because the kid nearly yanked his ear off. Yet, my bosses pit plays with kids in the floor of our shop.

By no means do any of you who have not owned a pit bull have a right to make a blanket statement about the breed. No doubt, wild dogs, or dogs completely untrained and kept in a fence, can be dangerous. I was attacked by a stray labrador once. I shot it with the rifle I was carrying while hunting. I was attacked by collie for no more reason than the fact that my neighbor did not train it, nor give it any attention.

I just want all of you that have been bitten to realize that owners are to blame for pit bulls attacking people. Some bad apples don't mean that the whole breed is bad. Pit Bulls are ferocious fighters. When the odd attack happens, they do immense amounts of damage to human flesh.

Dalmations are 10x more dangerous in my opinion. If you don't agree with that view, then realize that it is merely your opinion that Pit Bulls are inherently dangerous.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

nice post SirOneEighty, my cousin had a dalmation but got rid of it b/c it was to people aggressive.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I really try not to get in on arguments and things but I hope Filo gets eatne by your pit seen as he thinks its so dangerous.... I love how retarded he is... Pit bulls are like piranha, they both have a bad rep but in reality they are not the most dangerous fish or dog respectivly.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> I really try not to get in on arguments and things but I hope Filo gets eatne by your pit seen as he thinks its so dangerous.... I love how retarded he is... Pit bulls are like piranha, they both have a bad rep but in reality they are not the most dangerous fish or dog respectivly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can go to hell with me









as far as dalmations, I have been around em my whole life, and I dont have a clue why it is being labeled as dangerous or viscous. My favorite dog that I had for many years is actually meaner than a pitbull though... CHOW.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

once again, i've had two red nosed pitbulls that would play with anyone all day. my youngest brother [9 at the time] would pull their ears, tail, roll around with them and even steal their food while they were eating. my pits never once even growled at a person. they killed several cats in my yard, and a couple crows, but not a single person.

in fact, my friends have hopped into my backyard without me present and my pits still came to greet them with wagging tails and sloppy tongues. by far the most friendliest semi-large dog i've owned.

opposed to my old jindo [a korean breed] from when i lived in san fernando. that dog was overprotective and bit my youngest brother. we were playing in the backyard and he was hitting me with a pool toy. the jindo came up and bit his arm and resulted in 10 stitches on a 6 year old boy.

anyhow, i will again tell everyone who has never owned a pit bull to shut the hell up. that's like me coming onto this site, without ever having owned piranhas, telling you that piranhas are the deadliest fish ever and that you we shouldn't allow piranhas in home aquaria because of threat to human lives.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Well stated Hyphen.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree with most people, pits have a bad rap, and chows and dalmations are far worse. I used to work at an animal hosp, and although most animals in there are stressed, i was more prone to being bit by a chow, dalmation more than a pit, bull terrior, and or a staffordshire. I bought this pup from a reputable breeder in MASS. A good quality dog in this area is on the expensive side, hell the only cheaper ones i found where older and ones that people had for a couple months. I look at it like this, money is no option when buying a friend.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a f*cking blow pop....

beautifull pup, look at that head


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here he is after a week!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

beautiful dog


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Banning pitbulls? Thats like bringing back the Prohibition Act again! (Banning beer/alcohol)


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

banning them will only make people want them more and alot more are going to get bred because everyone is gonna want one


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice pup
Fuckin Sexy


----------



## GRLRCR (Jan 27, 2005)

very sweet looking pup...and a very nice looking dog for sure.
i just found out that they did ban pitbulls in ontario...friggin ridiculous and hard to believe. 
good thing its okay in quebec still.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice but kinda pricey, IMO


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

dayday said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Blue brindle @ 9 weeks old.
> ...


GREAT PRICE!!! AND GREAT LOOKING DOG! Where do you live!?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Looks like something I'd like to run over in my car. Keep inside your house so it can only turn on you and your family. If you do just that for 10-15 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you sound like some1 i like to run over in my jeep over and over


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

timmy said:


> Here he is after a week!
> [snapback]915442[/snapback]​


 thats a friggin croc mouth, i want one, very rare where im at, and the most beautiful of all pits imo, beautifull dog man congrats

p.s







wait till he gets older, please update in a cpl months

...hey did you buy him from a breeder, pm me his number or address for more business..quality dog, who ever you got him from is good, not a half ass half breed breeder, thats a bonified blue nose pit hook me up









...that second pic :laugh: im in love..

...filo , this is an example of one of your extremely annoying posts, you can preach your dum sh*t about what ever you want, but to run your mouth about this animal is blasphemy,







, i dont base my opinion on what others say why i always gave you the benifit of the doubt but now in my book you officially Suck! button up f*ck toad, this dog is a gem.


----------

